# Venison Backstrap Fatty W/Wild Mushrooms Lots of Pics.



## meat hunter (Nov 18, 2009)

?


----------



## rod guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## toxie (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks Awesome!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 18, 2009)

That looks great MH !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Arma  taz_01_37:Love me some backstrap..Gotta figure out where Jerry keeps his so i can sneak over there and get sum


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 19, 2009)

OH MAN that looks awesome there MH. I like the cheap bacon on fatties too. Gosh that fattie is so good looking and I'm like mike (jaxgatorz) I don't hunt but there are ways to get some.


----------



## alx (Nov 19, 2009)

Very unique to say the least.This would have done excellent in the throwdown.....Creativity


----------



## ronp (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## erain (Nov 19, 2009)

great looking fatty MH!!!  dang wild mushrooms, wild game, you on the same ship i on bud!!! yeah same state too...


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome Looking Fattie....


----------



## walle (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing the idea.
Tracey


----------



## bluefrog (Nov 19, 2009)

Darn, I sure miss having a steady supply of venison.  I havn't hunted since moving to South Florida 6 years ago.  Before that I lived in Ga. and deer hunted every weekend from the begging of bow season in Sept. to the end of Gun season in Jan.  Always had venison in the freezer. After deer season I would hunt Bob White Quail until mid March.
That fatty looks awesome!

Scott


----------



## twistertail (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats the best looking fatty I've seen!  Hen of the woods and venison, it just cant get any better than that!


----------



## panhead (Dec 1, 2009)

wow,,i never would have thought of that,,it looks great


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 1, 2009)

I tell you, you all just keep coming up with some great food.  Nice fatty.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 22, 2009)

After seeing this I finally tried my first fatty.  I just wrapped a piece of backstrap with the sausage, no cheese or shrooms or anything else and it was great.  Will try some cheese in there next time.  Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## bassman (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great MH!  I have to give you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for creativity!


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 22, 2009)

That backstrap looks awesome in that fatty.  I bet it tastes great.  Nice job and very creative!


----------



## big game cook (Dec 22, 2009)

mighty fine there. points for that wild game recipe. deer heart? i have 4 scliced up in the freezor from last season. i still havent ate it. bought time i guess.


----------



## neb gsp (Dec 22, 2009)

That is a great idea !!!! What a great way to use a backstrap. Now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks awesome, and a must try.


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 23, 2009)

Great job, what temp and how long?

I just bacon wrapped a backstrap a few weeks ago but over cooked it trying to get the bacon crisp. I like venison Medium-medium rare

Making a fatty will solve that problem.


----------



## luvnmt (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks Good!! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Smoked at 225 degrees, and if I remember right, I pulled it out when the internal hit 150. Then wrapped in foil and a towel to let it rest and cook some more. Since it had a pork outer layer, I figured I was pretty close to the safe temps of the pork when the IT of the venison hit 150. To get the bacon crisp, when the IT was around 140, I jacked up the fire to 300 degrees. Crisped it up pretty nice. Even though this venison was cooked to a higher temp than I would had it been just the venison by itself, it still came out very very tender and extremely moist.


----------



## lifterpuller (Jan 15, 2010)

Somehow I missed this until today, but that looks unreal Meat Hunter.

I am likely going to try this for the Vikes game with the last back strap in the freezer.

Thanks for the qview and great idea.


----------



## fireangel (Jan 15, 2010)

That looks wonderful!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 15, 2010)

That does look awesome.  Everyone talks about how good backstrap are.  Never tasted it.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 15, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 15, 2010)

ALRIGHT!  I am sick of having to buy new keyboards from drooling so much.  It's gettin to the point that I am goin to have to start wearing that smokers apron that my st daughter bought me for Christmas every time I come here to SMF. 
That looks GREAT!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






from me. 

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------

